# Apollo Coordinates?



## Tangled Lines (Aug 1, 2005)

Does anyone know the coordinates for a wreck called Apollo 100 miles off Galveston?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Let's see....................*

Why don't we just post up all the spots we may know of for your benefit. Are you serious!!?????? 


Tangled Lines said:


> Does anyone know the coordinates for a wreck called Apollo 100 miles off Galveston?


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

I know of the APOLLO..........................it "wrecked".


Not trying to be mean but get real, if anyone gives that up they are foolish.

Question: Ughhhhh were did you catch those snapper?
Answer: Ughhhhh A-68


----------



## Tangled Lines (Aug 1, 2005)

It was just a rumor I had heard but ... thanks for letting me know its a position. Because we know the general areea anyways.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*100 Miles?*

Do Galveston snapper fishermen really have to go 100 miles to find decent snapper? If so, that must be tough. I thought it was dissappointing to see the POC guides having to go 50 miles (300 feet of water) to find good fish.


----------



## Voodoo Chile (Jun 29, 2005)

I am sure someone will print up a book and put all these kind of numbers in there that took good fisherman years to find so some weekend warrior can buy it for let say $29.99 at Cut Rate/Throat and be a superstar back at the docks. Oh wait! someone already has.................please remove knife from back.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*GPS is going to ruin fishing! Anybody with two brain cells can use it. We should still be using Loran.....you had to be good with it and persistant about locating spots.*

*No offense......but, fishermen do not even share spots with their buddies many times. If they get it....they give to another buddy who gives it to another buddy. Get my drift?*


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

DeckHand said:


> I am sure someone will print up a book and put all these kind of numbers in there that took good fisherman years to find so some weekend warrior can buy it for let say $29.99 at Cut Rate/Throat and be a superstar back at the docks. Oh wait! someone already has.................please remove knife from back.


$32.46 after tax and all the hard :work: is done. Plug in and go.


----------



## courtesy flush (Jun 3, 2005)

Where's the luv?


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Well i doubt very seriously that anyone is dumb enough to post up those coordinates. Wheres the luv huh? Well when it comes to tryin to get spots like that there just is no love, and knowing the general area of a spot isnt going to help that much because thats a whole lot of water in that general area.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

more and more potlickers ,tangled lines buy a fountain put a sticker on it fish the ska, your a pro and you will get it too!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Before anyone gets their feelings hurt this is not directed at anyone unless the shoe fits. I dont really know which is worse, asking for numbers or having someone try to run you down on a spot. Second one I think is far worse.

Charlie


----------



## TxBlue (Mar 18, 2005)

Why do you make fun of a guy for asking?!? So I guess all of you _pros_ filled your logbooks by running a grid over the entire western gulf!?! No doubt with nothing more than a compass, and paper chart bottom machine.......Come on guys you had to get started somewhere too. Give the guy a break, if you don't want to cough up your super special secret spot.....don't, but don't make fun of someone just trying to catch a few more fish. Jeeez where _is_ the love?!?


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

Ditto Ryan!!!! This is a tough board on the newbies. Cut em some slack.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

I was not tring to insult the guy but he has heard of that spot for one reason or another (mainly one reason) and feels he needs to get the #'s, anybody who has the number knows why he wants them and why he won't get them.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Fountain....*

It has to be a blue fountain Bill!!! Specify...Specify......

Sorry if anyone was offended by my reply but really, spots stay good by having less people on them not MORE people. Your right, you have to start somewhere........the gas pump. There's a place 75 miles east of the Galveston jetties that used to be a great place to go get solid snapper. Now that EVERYONE has the #'s the snapper trips to that spot are hardly worth the effort. This is the reason people don't hand out #s or talk very loud at the dock. A good friend took me fishing a long time ago. We caught tons of great fish. He asked me if I'd like to come back and do it again tomorrow. I said hell yeah! He replied, "THEN DON'T EVEN TELL YOUR MOTHER ABOUT IT!" 
My .02



papotanic36 said:


> more and more potlickers ,tangled lines buy a fountain put a sticker on it fish the ska, your a pro and you will get it too!!!


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

Why are we dogg'in on Fountain!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Guess we all forgot that most of the numbers we have someone gave them to us. The Apollo is certainly not a secret spot most folks east of here fish it all the time. Lots of the SKA boys and others like to run to it for kings and what have you. Way too far for me to run its not worth that much to me since lots of stuff lots closer. I think the man was just asking I dont think he was trying to stir up things. He will get it if he wants it bad enough. Good fishing.

Charlie


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

yeah, why are we doging Fountians? Don't be a hatin'.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

I believe its a certain Fountain..


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

If so, My Bad!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

The best way to build up your secret black book is:
1. Make friends with other fishermen. Buddies network spots. But remember spots are like women to the fisherman. Some of them trade spots.

2. Buy yourself a 500 wat RMS fish finder that marks at a good speed. When you buy charts you will need it.

3. Buddy up with a local shimper or pay him for his snag marks.

Once you do that you will start having spots of your own but they can easily be picked off by the comercial fleet.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I just really have no words to describe this. Unbelievable. First he asks for a charter captain specializing in big kings, then free coordinates. First prize in some of these tournaments is north of 50K, so the minimum price for a day of "here are all my big kingfish spots" would start at that price. As far as the blue fountain, that guy's not only a potlicker, he is just flat unsafe. He was running 40 mph in the freeport jetties with two toddlers sitting under the rail ON THE BOW of the boat, legs dangling over the water. One good wave, and you got toddler chum.


----------



## Tangled Lines (Aug 1, 2005)

Well all you big tournament fisherman must have alot of fun cuttin up at a 14 year old. Just trying to catch a few more fish. I figured you wouldn't give it too me but i thought it was worth a try. Thanks to the people who didn't rag on me.


----------



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

*Come-On Guy's*

Right or wrong question; why is there so much bashing?
if you got the number and don't won't to give it out, you
do not have too & you can also choose not to post up bashing
someone asking. Bottom-Line. Everybody have a good evening...

RH


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Instead of getting our hair up it might have been more fun to post a series of bogus numbers.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Tangled Lines,
(Well all you big tournament fisherman must have alot of fun cuttin up at a 14 year old. Just trying to catch a few more fish. I figured you wouldn't give it too me but i thought it was worth a try. Thanks to the people who didn't rag on me.)


Here is rik's # 281-545-2463 have your dad call and order his book, you will then have some newspot.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*you guys just dont give up!!!!!*

if you dont have anything nice to say, then dont post. this used to be a nice site, lets keep it that way.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow. There are some real big time fishermen on this board.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

id really like to see everyone post , how exactly they came across THEIR spots!


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

I like what you said Jimmy James! Rik


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Roundman,

From what I've seen all you need is to be willing to dedicate some serious dinero and time. Not only do you need to get quality electronics which means $$$, but you also need to know how to read them. I've been on the boat before with Rik Jacobsen and he has shown me stuff on the sounder that I would have completely over-looked. This includes having the electronics fine tuned. Once you have your electronics fine-tuned you need to be willing to dedicate time on the water to put around areas looking for spots. Putting around means burning plenty more fuel which means a lot more $$$. I'm sure that with price of oil which is sitting at $65.40 will only mean that we will all be paying some high dollars at the pumps and better yet those that fuel at marinas will be really getting hosed. Also, the gulf only gives us a hand-full of days that we can go out and play on the pound but, how many people are willing to give up a couple of days to put around waisting gas ($), and potential fish time to look for spots. These are the guys that you here about limiting out on snapper, AJ, and picking up a few "highly migratory species" and back at the dock by 4:00pm. This all goes to finding spots... there have been times when we are simply dumping bait, cleaning the deck, and basically doing all the prep before the long ride in when all of the sudden the screen lights up and you hear ooooh ****... hit MOB. Good luck to all and keep it safe out there.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

im not the type to worry about all that, i jus pay my money and let someone take me fishing ! and 1st thing , i never beg them to take me to 'the spot" i jus keep my mouth shut and hope they do ! and a tip goes a long way!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Calmday said:


> Wow. There are some real big time fishermen on this board.


Yeah. WOW!

From one of my best friends on the subject of numbers. You get'em three ways. 
! Buy'em
2. Trade for'em
3. Steal'em (includes "caught boats").

Won't say that a guy that has LOTS AND LOTS of numbers won't slip a friend one occassionally, but it is not the norm.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey FISHING COUG

Do you really think that all of the respectable fishermen found all of there spots by driving around and looking at there fish finder LOL. I've been fishing offshore in the Gulf for 27 years. I have found a few good spots that I've managed to keep to my self but most of my spots I got from other people either by trading or paying one way or the other. Don't let the blow hard's fool you. No one on this board found all of the spots that they fish with a fish finder.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Calmday,

I by all means don't believe that people found their spots by simply driving around. Just trying to explain that if you are willing to dedicate some time and money you can find some spots yourself. I'm sure whatever you find won't necesarily be secret, but hey you can get into some serious fish. All of our trips this summer have been succesful by this means. Look at all the posts by MR. JFreeman... I'm sure he would be willing to attest that if you dedicate the time you will find some quality fish.... we did 

In response to roundman I to used to do nothing but charter. I'm sure like you do, I pay the money to get into some serious fish. I don't mess around with trips that only take you 20 to 30 miles, but I like to fish 60+ (a lot more variety) which means more $$$. The only problem that I ran into was that when the weather was like it was this past week it is very difficult to find a charter to take you out. Some of these guys that know what they are doing are booked solid every weekend throughout the summer. Nothing ****** me off more than my trip not making on Saturday due to 5+ foot seas, and then you'd have great seas all week.

I'm definitely not new to this rodeo boys, but was just simply offering a little input!


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Reading some of these posts....I would suggest some of you look into the new enlargement procedures that are available to undersized men.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Tall1fin said:


> Reading some of these posts....I would suggest some of you look into the new enlargement procedures that are available to undersized men.


That thar is funny! I don't care who ya ar....that's funny!

I think I seen you Tall1fin, but wait...maybe I didn't...er...did I?:rotfl:


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Of the people that responded to the original question, how many fish 100 miles off the beach? If the sight in question is 100 miles off the beach, I don't know. 

Even if someone gives up a set of numbers that far how many of us averge joe's do you think would ever make that kind of a run?


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

roundman said:


> im not the type to worry about all that, i jus pay my money and let someone take me fishing ! and 1st thing , i never beg them to take me to 'the spot" i jus keep my mouth shut and hope they do ! and a tip goes a long way!!


Bingo, hit it right on the head...


----------



## courtesy flush (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that's the Apollo up Nasa Rd.1. It's laying right outside of the Johnson Space Center. Haven't been there in years though; too many space potlickers! Hope I didn't give anybody's spot away!!


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

How about we give this post and topic a good courtesy flush!


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

I have always found the best way to get the real good numbers is to "tip" your electronics installer a. They have all the good spots!!


----------



## TUNA HEAD (Jul 13, 2005)

*Bash 'em*

Maybe Mont will set up a "Bash 'Em" forum so it will be easier for us to find the crude and sarcastic comments.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

*A truthful, inoffensive response - PLEASE NOTE*



Tangled Lines said:


> Does anyone know the coordinates for a wreck called Apollo 100 miles off Galveston?


Yes.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Levelwind,

Honestly I wish I had the stinking number........so I could post it up! Its a freakin 100 miles offshore....you would think it was the stinkin Jolly Roger! Is there a shortage or scarcity of places to fish 100 miles out that I havent heard about?


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Need to ban gps coordinates from this site.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Do we really need to ban something that doesn't exist...jighead?


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

Tall1fin said:


> Levelwind,
> 
> Honestly I wish I had the stinking number........so I could post it up! Its a freakin 100 miles offshore....you would think it was the stinkin Jolly Roger! Is there a shortage or scarcity of places to fish 100 miles out that I havent heard about?


I couldn't agree more. IT IS 100 MILES! Or so this man believes. I thought I traveled a long way last week when I went to Tequila. He is not talking about a spot within 30 miles that a large number of boats can get to. I fished the last two trips at Lil Campeche, spots out of Rik's book. I had different levels of success on the trips. The best spot was about 100-200' from Rik's numbers. Even with the numbers, that only gets you in the area of the fish. It does not catch them for you.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

28 40.*** 92 5*.*** Houston Apollo supply boat. $2.71 a gallon times a 170 gallons of GYB fuel to catch a big ol slimy kingfish and some A.J.s sounds kind of crazy unless those SKA tournaments start paying better. Commercial snapper fleet keep the snapper pretty well in check there also.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Gos,
Well, dont get me wrong...I dont make a habit of giving away numbers but I've also fished other peoples numbers and caught nice fish while being surrounded by the Spanish Armada. So obviously other people had those numbers too. Just such a big fuss made over this poor guys post. Maybe some people can see fish better from up there on their "high horses". 

Ok, I think we've covered this enough for one day!


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Scott, thanks buddy as those were the numbers I needed...lol.. and now I can get me a big ole slimy king fish. The secret is now out...


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

while we are asking I need the lat lon for the Diana That went down not to far from the Apollo with a container and equipment on the back deck in the early 90s. Find that and you will have something !


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

loco pato,

no more numbers will be given to you in confidence. lol. 

the cat is out of the bag.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Marlintini said:


> loco pato,
> 
> no more numbers will be given to you in confidence. lol.
> 
> the cat is out of the bag.


 What kind of cat, Persian ,Cheshire or Tabby, by the way who put the cat in the bag. I think the kid deserves the # for all the abuse he took here. Rumor has it (Apollo) its being traded around at the SKA tournaments like a bottle of wine under the Pierce elavated .


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

wait until the next tournament & it will be like a parking lot out there.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

If they can find it off that # they are better than Jonnny Walker with his old side scan......


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Something tells me this guy will see you @ the Apollo next time if he wants. Any Bets?
Rik


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

I will take the bet that it will be in a book for sale in the next few years(to many have it now), Then it will surely be done. Once a spot is published its done plain and simple. No bet because you wont see me there either.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*I wonder if........*

Monte can browse through all of the PM's and see the countless Lats/Longs that are exchanged on this Forum ;-)

Later,

Lumberjack93


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

for sale apollo # book of one, page one, Highest bidder wins it all...... Pay pal payments accepted check or money order.......Ha Ha Just kidding cash only, will throw in Heald bank rocks for free...


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

OH, OH, OH, Will trade a good used pair of croc's for the number!!!!


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Angler 1 said:


> OH, OH, OH, Will trade a good used pair of croc's for the number!!!!


 You already have it so do I still get my Queer Eye for the Straight Guy shoes ol buddy........


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

anybody have the numbers to the "SAN ANTONIO" wreck?


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

for another pair of shoes...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Lumberjack93 said:


> Monte can browse through all of the PM's and see the countless Lats/Longs that are exchanged on this Forum ;-)
> 
> Later,
> 
> Lumberjack93


guys, PM's are completely private. Only you or someone on your log in can read yours and no one, me included can read anyone elses. In an emergency, I can mass delete all your PM's, but I have never had to do that.

Privacy means a lot to me, and I have plenty of personal spots I have figured out over the years. There's quite a few rigs with stuff hanging off them at odd angles, or boats sunk right around them to keep me busy and when that doesn't work, I have some personal bottom spots I found on my own, drifting for kings and snaps over rocks and bottom. If I find someone on a spot I want to fish, I will always contact them first to see if it's OK and anyone that runs up on me, is welcome. I have thrown a line to many a boat and fished with them instead of badmouthing them. It's a lot of fun to have a couple of boats together, even if I don't know them.

If divers come in on me, I usually quietly move to trolling and let them do their thing and then hit it again when they come up. Lots of times, divers will move the fish around and I have caught lots of them upstream of private dive boats. The Fling can go screw itself for all I care, that one boat is the exception and one I detest. The rest of y'all can fish on top of me and are welcome anytime.

Again, PM's are private and you don't have to worry about anyone reading them, or getting any viruses from them.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Mont, you have the true spirit of the sport. I couldn't have said it better myself. You can tell who the charter guys are.........they want people to think they are the only ones that know anything.......legends in their own minds! If they keep backslapping each other long enough maybe they will convince themselves. 

FYI, Loco we had one of the best catches on the dock last weekend and was from published numbers from Riks book so not sure where you did your research. I could use some more "dead" spots like that one.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Tallfin thats great! No legends around here just working hard fishing during the summer, I enjoy it better than the rat race. This will be 20 summers as a deckhand and a charterboat owner, and have not regreted a day well maybe a few. We are having some fun here sorry you were offended. Calm Seas........


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I got the San Antonio too and Scott wasnt kidding with the partial numbers just go there and look for the fish on top. Caint miss it.

Charlie


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Try fishing the master lee wreck its 20 miles closer and is a bigger wreck. Not alot of snapper but holds good kings.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I got the San Antonio too and Scott wasnt kidding with the partial numbers just go there and look for the fish on top. Caint miss it.
> 
> Charlie


 san antone has a lots of nice fish on top, but you sure gotta kow how to catch em!!


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

*spots are no good once published?*

While I am sure many might believe this true, I have seen alot of spots build back up from year to year. There are spots out there that have been printed in different publications and still hold good fish. The trick is to keep a lid on it so all the big commercial operations don't find out and go takem down. That is really what does in a spot more than recs....same goes for the big head boats. So keep saying all those "published spots" are done, and we will keep hitting them plain and simple. I will be on em....I just won't tell anyone where!



Loco Pato said:


> I will take the bet that it will be in a book for sale in the next few years(to many have it now), Then it will surely be done. Once a spot is published its done plain and simple. No bet because you wont see me there either.


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Apollo*

Hey Scott Hickman of Circle H Charters (Loco Pato),

*You* are the main reason that the Apollo has a *GREAT BIG BULLSEYE* on it right now. Here are some recent quotes from you on this forum;
_*I run one boat and my numbers are right on, plus I dont sell em. blow it out your *** Tom. Calm Seas....Scott , Maybe Ill publish the kingfish spot the Apollo right here on 2 cool for a dollar(what SKA guys want a spot with 40-50 pounders!)only a dollar*_

_*for sale apollo # book of one, page one, Highest bidder wins it all...... Pay pal payments accepted check or money order.......Ha Ha Just kidding cash only, will throw in Heald bank rocks for free...*_

_*28 40.*** 92 5*.*** Houston Apollo supply boat. $2.71 a gallon times a 170 gallons of GYB fuel to catch a big ol slimy kingfish and some A.J.s sounds kind of crazy unless those SKA tournaments start paying better. Commercial snapper fleet keep the snapper pretty well in check there also.*_

Here's another;

_*I will take the bet that it will be in a book for sale in the next few years(to many have it now), Then it will surely be done. Once a spot is published its done plain and simple. No bet because you wont see me there either.*_

You have done more to ruin this wreck than any "book for sale" could ever do.

You don't care about the Apollo wreck because it's not a spot that you fish, (too far to run for a charter, and you don't compete in the SKA). There are some spots that are not meant to be published, such as those that I promised you around the E Buoy area, that I have not, nor will publish. Other Captains on this board know that I possess spots that will not be published out of respect for those involved.

Just my 2 cents. Don't want to ruffle your feathers Scott, but I don't understand why you feel a need to keep harping on this subject.

Tom Hilton


----------



## ipman (Nov 11, 2004)

*Interesting thread*

Looks like the OP got what he asked for...

The Apollo is not really of interest to me, since I couldn't get out there with my boat even with an auxiliary tank and an oar, but thought it was interesting to see the different types of responses.

Personally, I don't see the problem with publishing info that you have every right to publish. Recently, someone gave me a tip regarding a "secret" fishing technique. Tried it, and it worked. I won't publicize it out of respect for that person's trust.

However, if I had discovered the technique myself, read about it somewhere, or purchased it, I would feel free to publicize it if I chose. So, I fail to understand the vehemence of some of these reactions.

Then again, maybe I would feel differently if it affected how I make a living...

Seems to me that if commercial vessels are already aware of it, there shouldn't be anything wrong with helping a few fellow fishermen find fish. Being new to the world of boat ownership, I wonder how useful the coordinates are with all the ***.***s in there.

Anyway, just goes to show that it never hurts to ask 

While we're on the topic, can anyone give me the coordinates for some snapper honey holes within 10 miles or so of the Freeport jetties?


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

It's kinda late in the thread for this response to make since. FISHING COUG You are correct about JFreeman's reports. They are very respectable. I've been noticing them and looking forward to them. You guys always kick butt. I also want to apologize if I sounded confrontational. I tend to get defensive when people get on there High Horse (not referring to anyone in particular so please don't get offended). There are people that Pay Rick J (a true expert that I plan to get on my boat some day) to go out with them a couple of times and teach them how to fish, then all of the sudden they are the big expert that wants to belittle every one else. This is all supposed to be fun. A lot of people have helped me over the years. Why not help some one else?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*a lower unit*

I just need a lower unit and I too can fish! 30 in CR yammy 300hpdi needed.
B


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

To all,


This is my first visit to this site and I have to say it is very, very interesting!!
Brice, sorry to hear about your lower unit, what happened?

Chris Vanos
team REEL DEAL


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Scott,
I'm not offended at all.......It just seemed like this thread was making fun of a kids question and I dont find it sporty to make fun of young kids. This is not the first thread by a kid that was jacked with.

There is a certain amount of hypocrisy though in criticizing a book for publishing a spot that enables anyone to fish it but all the while wanting to keep it a secret so only you and those you deem worthy can fish it as if you own the resource. If it really is your own personal spot it would never be published in the first place.......that is assuming you could keep from bragging about it. This is not intended to offend you or aimed at you directly just to the concept that some people share on this subject. 

While we are on the subject....send me the numbers or 1 number of a "structure" that has been fished out and dead. I'll dive the spot and send you pictures how dead it really is.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

I is simply amazing to me that a 14 year old kid can cause such a stir about a spot. The question is, How did he hear about it anyway? Alot of you that have fished the spot need to ask yourself this question. How many people did you tell? How many times have you mentioned the name (Apollo) after a few beers? 

The fact is, too many people have been given the number and asked not to spread it. Well, we all know how that goes right? So who is to blame? It's surely not the 14 year old kid asking the question. The fact that he even knows the name(Apollo) is because too many people just can't keep their mouth shut.

So don't blame the kid, blame the beer...............


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Now playing "Kingfish at the Apollo" buy your popcorn and gas and welcome to the drive in movie!!


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Apollo*

Howdy,
Reel Screamer - I guess you're saying that telling someone in confidence is the same as broacasting it like a barker on Bourbon Street on this forum...."*Maybe Ill publish the kingfish spot the Apollo right here on 2 cool for a dollar(what SKA guys want a spot with 40-50 pounders!)only a dollar"*

Maybe you're right, what do I know.

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Tall1fin said:


> Scott,
> I'm not offended at all.......It just seemed like this thread was making fun of a kids question and I dont find it sporty to make fun of young kids. This is not the first thread by a kid that was jacked with.
> 
> There is a certain amount of hypocrisy though in criticizing a book for publishing a spot that enables anyone to fish it but all the while wanting to keep it a secret so only you and those you deem worthy can fish it as if you own the resource. If it really is your own personal spot it would never be published in the first place.......that is assuming you could keep from bragging about it. This is not intended to offend you or aimed at you directly just to the concept that some people share on this subject.
> ...


 I private messaged it to the kid during the start of this thread because everybody acted so crass. I hope he and his dad enjoy it. Plus myself and a few other have had a good time with this thread. Tom Hilton whos that........


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

By the way, I have it on good authority that every 40+ lb king in the freeport tournament was caught off the middle bank, and I'll NEVER GIVE THOSE numbers up. Of course, if your are surffishing the mouth of the brazos with a pair of binoculars, you will be able to see all the SKA boats at the bank. The beginning, middle, and end of this discussion is that a guy (or his son) who is currently competing in the SKA (fished all three tournaments so far) basically came into a public forum begging for a spot that used to be a "big secret", and I'll concede, that maybe we came down a little harsh, but you have to admit that is one lame way to try and acquire #s. Here's the deal, money or no money, the boats that fish the SKA are EXTREMELY competitive, and don't like to lose to each other (which is kind of funny, because the when the Texas contingent arrives at Nationals, we all work together trying to locate fish). 6 years ago, only one guy knew what the hell he was doing, and he put the whipping down on everybody for 2 years. Then a couple of other boats started to figure out tactics and locations, and it got a little more competitive. Right now, the top 20 boats all know what they are doing, and its anybody's game (well, its Texas Contender's game this year, they have put a serious string of fish together). We also have a group of new folks who have started fishing in the past year or two, which is great, but a couple of boats are trying to circumvent the learning process (can't say that I blame them). That is where the animosity is coming from. So, everybody take a big, deep breath, dig into your wallets, and put the money up at the calcutta here in two weeks, and we will see what shakes out.


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

That was the cool thing to do, Scott.....Still hoping you all send me your old numbers of dead structure. lol 

James, it wasn't lame at all because now he's got the number he wanted.......who played who here? LOL Just proves the only rule is there are no rules!


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

NO Tom, I am saying "Loose Lips Sink Ships". If the shoe fits wear it. Kinda funny how you seem to have taken offense to my comment though. Would almost imply you feel responsible.........


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Mont said:


> guys, PM's are completely private. Only you or someone on your log in can read yours and no one, me included can read anyone elses. In an emergency, I can mass delete all your PM's, but I have never had to do that.
> 
> Privacy means a lot to me, and I have plenty of personal spots I have figured out over the years. There's quite a few rigs with stuff hanging off them at odd angles, or boats sunk right around them to keep me busy and when that doesn't work, I have some personal bottom spots I found on my own, drifting for kings and snaps over rocks and bottom. If I find someone on a spot I want to fish, I will always contact them first to see if it's OK and anyone that runs up on me, is welcome. I have thrown a line to many a boat and fished with them instead of badmouthing them. It's a lot of fun to have a couple of boats together, even if I don't know them.
> 
> ...


Monte, thanks for the reply. I always wondered about how PM's worked and how private they were.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Dang, should there be a seperate Tournament fisherman complaining board or what?


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Apollo*

Reel Screamer,
No, I didn't take offense to your post - sorry you took it that way. I'm certainly not responsible for anything that Scott Hickman chooses to do.

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

I understand you point of view Tom. However, I also understand Scott's as well. I think I will have to agree with Game On. Let's give this thread a flush..........


----------



## Bow_master (Jul 18, 2005)

*Tangled Lines needs a life raft at this point.*

Son I am new to this forum as well. I am supprised to see you get this kind of treatment from a simple question. As adults I think the whole point was missed. I am jumping for joy that you love this sport and go out fishing. Even more happy to see your family (dad, grandpa,and the gang) taught you how to fish. Nothing is more important to the sport and the outdoors then bringing more people to it, young or old.

Please don't be discouraged by this thread. From reading this thread there is a great deal of selfishness in those that come here. The gulf is huge and fish are everywhere. But just like in a lake there are hot spots. If I had the numbers I would give them to you, but I see someone stepped up and sent you a PM. Kudos to them for the deed!

Don't forget that everytime your dad takes you fishing to hug his neck and thank him for the trip. He wont be able to clear his head for thinking about when he can take you again. I have a (10 year old and a 19 year old, both boys and I wish I could take them out everytime the thought crosses my mind. I live In the Dallas Ft.Worth area, so it's hard to make it to the coast more then 1 or 2 times a year. We spend most of our time here shooting our bows and hunting Deer and Hogs. But the coast is always on our minds.

The main thing is you not sitting in front of the TV or playing an X-Box or Computer Game. Your outside and doing something more positive and being taught a sport. Going out and catching a fish , cleaning it, preparing it to cook, and being there with your mom or dad while it's cooking, and sharing the fishing story over dinner..... It can't be beat!!!

I wish you all the luck in the world. Keep it simple and have fun. At your age fun is what it's all about. But, don't loose sight of the big picture as many here seem have done.

Take a kid fishing and you wont have to search for them later, they will be right beside you when it's time to hit the water! Say no to drugs and live off the high that fishing brings you... the fast heart beat, the excitement of seeing your line go tight and the reel singing, the sun stinging your skin, the smile on dads face as you fight the fish. There are so many things to think about other then this thread. Don't loose sight of the things you love and can grow to love even more.

Good luck son and I wish you many great outings with your dad!!!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

jiggle....jiggle....jiggle

Just incase someone forgot to jiggle the handle on this thread!


----------



## big_poppa (Oct 15, 2004)

Very well put Bow_Master. You used alot better tact than I could have.


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Apollo*

Howdy,
Good to see a refreshing viewpoint Bow_master - I agree that there has been alot of pettiness on this thread, and I'm just as guilty as anyone.

Let's go fishing.

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Bow Master, Very well put Thanks

Tangle lines, I'll tell ya apollo is a good place to fish for kings, but there are better places. Look us up at the TKA tournament.

Bobby
Lured Away


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

Man, Bow master, all that and on your second post. You my friend will be a welcomed addition to these forums. I've read and been apart of this board since almost the beginning. I've seen some changes in the past year and not all of them are good. However, when someone such as yourself speaks up it only reaffirms to me why this site has been around so long and been so successful. We all need to take a step back occassionally and remember why and what brought us here. We all need to remember that if you don't have something good to say then it's best to say nothing at all.

Generally tensions on the board are directly related to long periods of adverse weather conditions. That's not the case this time. We've had a great run of weather lately. 

Welcome aboard Bow master! Glad your here. When you get down this way to fish shoot me a pm and I'll try to help you out any way I can.

Scott
wishin4fishin


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

One thing I know for sure after reading this thread.....I am blessed....I have other thangs more important to worry about than slimey Kingfish.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Tangled Lines,
Do know anyone who has the #'s to a wreck about 100 mi off 
Gal ? I believe it is called Apollo


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

Enough said,and said very well.Thank You


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

fishedz said:


> Tangled Lines,
> Do know anyone who has the #'s to a wreck about 100 mi off
> Gal ? I believe it is called Apollo


 Ask Tangled Lines the originator of this thread at 14 he has one of the best big king spots in the gulf! Good luck young man go catch a big un...Calm Seas.....................


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Tom Hilton said:


> Hey Scott Hickman of Circle H Charters (Loco Pato),
> 
> *You* are the main reason that the Apollo has a *GREAT BIG BULLSEYE* on it right now. Here are some recent quotes from you on this forum;
> _*I run one boat and my numbers are right on, plus I dont sell em. blow it out your *** Tom. Calm Seas....Scott , Maybe Ill publish the kingfish spot the Apollo right here on 2 cool for a dollar(what SKA guys want a spot with 40-50 pounders!)only a dollar*_
> ...


 Tom Who..................


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Scott Hickman Circle H Outfitters (Loco Pato)*

Scott,
You just don't know when to quit do you? You're starting to scare me.

I am offically checking out of this thread.

Adios Amigo,
Tom Hilton


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

*Tom Hilton Hiltons Offshore Atlas*

You cant check out yet you have to get the last word in.. So fire away... Asta la vista compadre


----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

Just meet up and duke it out, 

mano a mano or cheek to cheek, 

whatever floats your boat.

make sure you film it so you can put it on the web. 

/sarcasm

arguing on the board is silly. Arent we here to share information/experience?


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

thats what I say lets get it on!!!!


----------



## Voodoo Chile (Jun 29, 2005)

I think it would be alot of hair pulling and b***h slapping. Really nothing to matter up to anything.


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

I think that everyone needs to realize that sometime or another that we have all asked for a coordinate before so i dont believe everyone should bag on the kid for asking who wants to run a 100 miles for a big king unless your one of the ska guys then it would be worth trying so come on guys lets not stay on the kid for asking lets all just forget it and go catch fish im sure everyone on this board is a good fisherman and we have to realize that we all need to stick together and get along we might need to ask for help someday or even trade # someday to help ones fishing out


----------

